# Likes and Dislikes, Desire or Despise ...



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Alrighty TAMsters. We all have likes/dislikes when it comes to people we are attracted to. So how about it, list out your likes and dislikes (physical, personality,. etc...) when it comes to what qualities you are (or are not) attracted to. No need to be PC here, if you like a chick who is tighter then a pair of skinny jeans, list it out. If you want a dude with a 9ft trouser monster who serves you breakfast in bed everything morning list it out. If you find being a TAM mod an incredible turn on, list it out!!!

Also, are there any must haves or dealbreakers (i.e. you only date guys named Sal, someone with a different religious affiliation from you would be a dealbreaker, hair color, tattoos, etc...)?

So what say you TAM???


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Sure. Why not? I'll play.

So, no man buns, lots of big obvious tattoos or piercings (unless you're Harrison Ford, then I might be willing to forgive that single earring). If you've ever been described as a hipster or a metro-sexual, things are probably not going to work out. If I can out drink you, you perpetually order fruity drinks or diet beer, and think whisky is icky - things probably aren't going to work out. Got weird food hangups unrelated to a medical condition, or a diet that resembles an anorexic high school cheerleader's? Probably not a good match. Addicts of any type, adrenaline junkies, players, liars or cheaters need not apply. No hoarders. No Duck Dynasty/garden gnome beards. 

Smart, funny, can feed and clothe yourself without direction, good personal hygiene, and hold down a job? Yep. Like old movies and sci-fi geekiness? I'm your girl. Taller than me and height-weight proportional, please. Or at least pretty close. Gentlemanly manners are a huge bonus. Being an avid reader is a plus. You should own jeans that aren't skinny and don't come in any colors more typically seen on Easter eggs or in boxes labeled Crayola. Please drive something more rugged than a SmartCar - those don't look all that smart and I'm not entirely sure they're even a car. Points for Jeeps! Think old houses are cool and love a good evening around a fire pit? Like good craft beer, great music, a well-trained hunting dog and college football? Yes, please!


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Likes:
Someone who enjoys talking about a wide range of things, and is extremely difficult to offend.
Self reliance - someone who can take care of themselves and doesn't need me, just wants me.
Someone who enjoys adventure and can laugh off problems.
Intelligence and confidence in that intelligence.
happy
Physically fit, healthy (not necessarily an athlete but someone for whom a 10 mile walk sounds like fun)
Appearance: I appreciate the beauty of women in many forms.
Passionate, with a wide range of sexual interests.


Dislikes:
land-mine people, where you have to think about every word you say to avoid setting them off.
Fragile people
low self-esteem
unhappy
appearance: obese, unhealthy. Fake - too much makeup, obviously fake breasts. 
crazy.
sexually repressed.
dog people (sorry, its not fair, but that is how I feel).


----------



## Anon1111 (May 29, 2013)

the only things which would cause me to not give someone a chance would be if they were not in good physical shape or if she had a negative attitude

other stuff:

-not really a fan of tattoos on women

- you are feminine

- chicks who surf or at least get the surfing lifestyle (i.e., I might need to ditch your brunch if there are waves) are cool

- you like to cook

- spontaneity 

- like kids


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

character:

1. gotta be nice and not 0-***** in 30 seconds.
2. even keeled. not one person one day and someone else the next ('she loves me, she loves me not').
3. honest and spiritual. doesn't have to be my religion, but has to be spiritual and take it seriously.
4. likes smooching, cuddling and anything physical.
other than that, everything else is negotiable.

physical.

1. i prefer women with a figure, some pounds but not obese. a 'mom bod' is fine. the more natural the better.
2. the above is my preference, but anything other than anemic runway models is good too.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Rowan said:


> Sure. Why not? I'll play.
> 
> So, no man buns, lots of big obvious tattoos or piercings (unless you're Harrison Ford, then I might be willing to forgive that single earring). If you've ever been described as a hipster or a metro-sexual, things are probably not going to work out. If I can out drink you, you perpetually order fruity drinks or diet beer, and think whisky is icky - things probably aren't going to work out. Got weird food hangups unrelated to a medical condition, or a diet that resembles an anorexic high school cheerleader's? Probably not a good match. Addicts of any type, adrenaline junkies, players, liars or cheaters need not apply. No hoarders. No Duck Dynasty/garden gnome beards.
> 
> Smart, funny, can feed and clothe yourself without direction, good personal hygiene, and hold down a job? Yep. Like old movies and sci-fi geekiness? I'm your girl. Taller than me and height-weight proportional, please. Or at least pretty close. Gentlemanly manners are a huge bonus. Being an avid reader is a plus. You should own jeans that aren't skinny and don't come in any colors more typically seen on Easter eggs or in boxes labeled Crayola. Please drive something more rugged than a SmartCar - those don't look all that smart and I'm not entirely sure they're even a car. Points for Jeeps! Think old houses are cool and love a good evening around a fire pit? Like good craft beer, great music, a well-trained hunting dog and college football? Yes, please!


Thanks for replying to this for me Rowan!!!!:grin2:

I think my only addition is being a hunter is a no-go for me. Though I do love my guns and going to the shooting range


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Likes:

- I do gravitate towards fair skinned brunettes (wouldn't say no to others, but those who do catch my attention seem to have this in common)
- Reasonably in shape, doesn't need a fitness model, would prefer someone to have a little "extra/curves" then not enough, within reason of course.
- Likes to exercise (plus if it includes weight training in some form)
- Likes food (I know, possibly somewhat contradictory to the two points above lol)
- More of a natural look (not a fan of a lot of makeup or jewelry)
- Sense of humor
- Positive outlook on life / easy going
- Enjoys sports and sci fi
- Probably lean more towards the introverted spectrum vs extroverted (although extreme in either case would not be appealing)
- Would rather spend a nice quiet evening curling up / watching movies instead of going out to social gatherings.
- Dog person

Dislikes:

- Tattoos
- Smoking (this is my one dealbreaker, doesn't matter if the person hits every other possible item on my checklist, not gonna happen)
- Negative attitude / constantly complaining / Moody
- No sense of humor (which TBH, if they didn't have a sense of humor then they are not going to have much interest in me lol)
- Cat Person (allergic to cats, I guess this would be the other dealbreaker)
- Man hands
- Beards lol


----------



## CatJayBird (Oct 5, 2015)

Likes:
~Nice hands...by that I mean preferably not short and stubby
~Nice lickable neck....sigh
~Nice shoulders/upper arms (don't have to be muscular, just not bony)
~Nice feet
~Knowledgeable with fixing/replacing/etc common household issues
~Likes to buy me presents!
~Gotta have a sense of humor!
~Self confident, but not arrogant
~Be open to listening to all kinds of music
~Be able to "get" all (or at least most) my random movie/song quotes 
~Kinda geeky
~Smart
~Be able to speak/write a complete sentence
~Responds to texts

Dislikes:
~Long hair
~Being self absorbed
~Visible boogers in nose
~Disgusting feet...eagle talon toenails and high arches....*shudder*
~Being a jerk
~Wearing too much cologne #deathbysmell


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

CatJayBird said:


> ~Be able to speak/write a complete sentence


Kind of scary that this has to actually be a requirement!


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> - Man hands


So no breaking open lobsters with her hands?

She had MAN hands.........:grin2:


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Middle of Everything said:


> So no breaking open lobsters with her hands?
> 
> She had MAN hands.........:grin2:


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

You know what I really dislike to the point of hating at this moment?

My grown ass H, who wants new shoes but cant make the time to go shoe shopping. Instead I have to order them online, then he does not like it. So, f it all. He can walk bare feet for all I care. I am done.

I would really like to go away by my self for a month. No kids, no H no laundry, or anyone asking me for food. I just want to be by myself. 

A house to myself will be so good right now.

I am at the point where I can't even stand me.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Likes
--Curvy body. Not fat. Not rail thin. 
--Im pretty open otherwise. Big boobs, smaller boobs. Just no extremes. Hairy bush, trimmed. Big nips, small nips. Big areola, small areola. Its all good ladies.
--I actually like a pixie hair cut if a lady can pull it off. But most any hairstyle as long as it isnt SUPER high maintenance is fine.
--Will admit I have a thing for Asians. 
--Sense of HUMOR!! If she doesnt like movies like Holy Grail, Spaceballs, Naked Gun etc? No
--Relatively intelligent. Doesnt need a pHD but Ill admit I couldnt be with someone who struggled to get through community college.
--Likes sports to a reasonable degree. And realizes Saturdays in the fall are for Husker games. 
--Easy going. Both in the bedroom and out.
--Sure there is more. Maybe add more later

Dislikes
--Smokers. Go stink and kill yourself elsewhere.
--Drunks. Dont mind the occasional drink. But the gotta have alcohol at every event type? No thanks
--High maintenance. A little makeup, a little hair. If you absolutely CANT get up and be out the door in less than an hour? No thanks.
--full on prudes. Missionary only, no oral no anything else? Ughh that would be boring as hell.

(maybe edit to add more)


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Middle of Everything said:


> --Sense of HUMOR!! If she doesnt like movies like Holy Grail, Spaceballs, Naked Gun etc? No


Lt. Frank Drebin was my hero growing up lol


----------



## thebirdman (Apr 5, 2014)

Rowan said:


> I can out drink you, you perpetually order fruity drinks or diet beer, and think whisky is icky - things probably aren't going to work out.



I LOLed at this. Whisky is definitely not icky. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JukeboxHero (Mar 3, 2015)

We need a thread like this in the Singles Section of TAM. Make this like a dating site or something.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Likes -

Short, slender, in shape
long luxurious hair
brunette
fun sense of humor
willing to do her share
sports fan, likes outdoor sports
intelligent
career woman, preferably in management

Dislikes-

Tattoos
drugs
drinkers and smokers
overweight
lazy


----------

